# Shocked after seeing body fat per after 6 months , now time for distal gastric bypas



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello ladies, 6 months ago when I checked my body fat I was 25 per , as for yesterday I checked it again I was 35 to 37 per body fat I was shocked . I now at this point decided to have biliopancreatic bypass or gastric bypass surgery . In bypasses there are two types of bypasses one proximal where less intestine is bypassed so less weightless and in distal more intestine is bypassed but better the weight loss but also distal bypass have more complications such as significant foul smelling stools and flatulance. (Odor) . I will also provide my pics , do u guys think I'm 35 per body fat please look into the pics .Please help me decide between the two surgeries, may I go for less body fat loss with less bathroom issues or more fat loss with more bathroom issues.kind regards best, and also how much body fat can I expect to lose in 2 years with gastric bypass if u know someone who have done either proximal, distal, deuodenal switch, biliopancreatic bypass and have lost a lot of body fat and how much.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Let me answer your question with a question.

What have you tried up until now ?

If the things you tried up until now have failed then why have they failed?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How about a cal deficient diet and some cardio? Drastic I know but it works


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

if skinny fat is your thing then do it

biliopancreatic bypass or gastric bypass surgery = say bye bye to having any muscles in the future


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is this the guy who's made like 3/4 threads on this now?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Mate this is your 16th thread in 8 weeks about the same sh1t.

Have you not listened to any advice?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Best said:



> Hello ladies, *6 months ago when I checked my body fat I was 25 per , as for yesterday I checked it again I was 35 to 37 per body fat I was shocked* . I now at this point decided to have biliopancreatic bypass or gastric bypass surgery . In bypasses there are two types of bypasses one proximal where less intestine is bypassed so less weightless and in distal more intestine is bypassed but better the weight loss but also distal bypass have more complications such as significant foul smelling stools and flatulance. (Odor) . I will also provide my pics , do u guys think I'm 35 per body fat please look into the pics .Please help me decide between the two surgeries, may I go for less body fat loss with less bathroom issues or more fat loss with more bathroom issues.kind regards best, and also how much body fat can I expect to lose in 2 years with gastric bypass if u know someone who have done either proximal, distal, deuodenal switch, biliopancreatic bypass and have lost a lot of body fat and how much.


Shocked?

You must have been living off lard sandwiches and cakes, surely you must have had an inkling that you might put on a bit of timber.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Prince Adam said:


> Mate this is your 16th thread in 8 weeks about the same sh1t.
> 
> Have you not listened to any advice?


No.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

fattys gonna be fat


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

dont feed the troll he is to fat already


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Mate this is your 16th thread in 8 weeks about the same sh1t.
> 
> Have you not listened to any advice?


Just looked lol

All fat loss related...... Months later...... Gains fat


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

#1 Find out maintenance calories.

#2 Download an app (My Fitness Pal...) and track calories each day.

#3 Make sure you eat BELOW maintenance calories.

#4 Adjust where need be.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> Please help me decide between the two surgeries, may I go for less body fat loss with less bathroom issues or more fat loss with more bathroom issues.kind regards best, and also how much body fat can I expect to lose in 2 years with gastric bypass if u know someone who have done either proximal, distal, deuodenal switch, biliopancreatic bypass and have lost a lot of body fat and how much.


You want us to help you decide about which of two major operations to have?

What does your Surgeon advise?

Will you have a Duodenal Switch?

And you also have alleged that your father is the Dean of a Medical Facility....

Troll of the year. :thumb:


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> You want us to help you decide about which of two major operations to have?
> 
> What does your Surgeon advise?
> 
> ...


Yes it is true my father is the dean of medical and allied sciences. So I'm not a troll.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> Yes it is true my father is the dean of medical and allied sciences. So I'm not a troll.


And my three questions...how do you address them?

What Continent are you on?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

latblaster said:


> And my three questions...how do you address them?
> 
> What Continent are you on?


he's American, you ladyboy :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

KRSOne said:


> he's American, you ladyboy :lol:


Kiss me, love.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Best said:


> Yes it is true my father is the dean of medical and allied sciences. So I'm not a troll.


I'm almost certain the Dean of medical and allied sciences would have spoken up at some point and told you to eat less and move more.

You don't need a gastric band and i know this because i was the same as you and did something about it and its taken me close on 2 years to get where i am now so stfu.

Pay an online coach or get a PT cause clearly you cant do it on your own then listen to what they tell you too do, yes it's going to involve sacrifices which judging by your attitude is not going to happen.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Can the surgery get me under 20 per body fat but which one I choose , I would like to be under or about

15 per.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Best said:


> Can the surgery get me under 20 per body fat but which one I choose , I would like to be 15 per.


Nah bro do the world a favor and go with the stupid amounts of DNP, you will be a better man for it.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> Can the surgery get me under 20 per body fat but which one I choose , I would like to be under or about
> 
> 15 per.


No it can't, only you can get yourself to 15%

You can still over eat with a band fitted.

I'm finding it hard to believe you've been here for two months now asking the same stupid questions, you could of focused on your diet and lost a stone by now, but you're sitting on your **** looking for short cuts while getting fatter.

Sympathy level- zero.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> No it can't, only you can get yourself to 15%
> 
> You can still over eat with a band fitted.
> 
> ...


Why are u so rude , I'm just asking for help Texas boy.


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> No it can't, only you can get yourself to 15%
> 
> You can still over eat with a band fitted.
> 
> ...


And if u have eyes I'm not talking about lap band but by

Intestinal bypass procedures.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Best

Well, you've made three maybe four threads about your weight, asked some daft questions & had them answered with good advice from helpful members.

But, you come back yet again with this thread. You do not appear to take any notice of adressing your diet in correct manner.

Do you never reflect on what others say to you, or even for one moment listen?

What will your next thread be about...wiring your jaw shut?

I truly hope that if you do become a Clinician, it's not for at least another 10 years, as your immaturity & judgement is appalling.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Best said:


> Why are u so rude , I'm just asking for help Texas boy.


Because you've been asking the same question (or versions thereof) in thread after thread for the last couple of months, every time you ask you get given genuine advice from knowable members and you pay absolutely no attention and keep looking for ways around your "problem"

It's your level of ignorance to the people that have tried to help you that's rude.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> And if u have eyes I'm not talking about lap band but by
> 
> Intestinal bypass procedures.


And you can't even decide on which one to have!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you understand how this operation works? It makes you consume fewer calories

Do u know you can get this done for free? And much safer? It's called eat less.

Also if you go to the gym and lift heavy things a few times a week while getting some protein in your diet you can also maintain your muscle or even grow some more? Crazy **** eh.

But no looking at it I reckon your right, have an operation that physically forces you to eat less, **** will power it's for pussies


----------



## Best (Jun 16, 2014)

latblaster said:


> @Best
> 
> Well, you've made three maybe four threads about your weight, asked some daft questions & had them answered with good advice from helpful members.
> 
> ...


Lablaster are u a troll or agent of uk muscle site.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Best said:


> Lablaster are u a troll or agent of uk muscle site.


Neither. I have only posted the truth.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

I am lost of words,

I am no sure should I sit down, take a deep breath, explain the dangers of each procedure and potential complications to you, or just assume you are going to do what you want regardless and you are really not here for advice..

I am really struggling to believe whether you are a a troll and we are all here having a bit of a fun or you are indeed the person you projected to us...I am not sure which is more damaging..

I presume you are not in UK as you won't qualify with simply with 35% body fat under NHS....

you might be rich enough to do the procedure, or shall I say your father is rich enough...but I am not sure your father is wise enough to let you do that, or simply not strong enough to tell you off..

for what it's worth, avoid biliopancreatic diversion...you will regret it, unless you are very fond of being full with eating 1 single egg and in a situation of needing to take 20 different supplements a day, otherwise your hair is going to fall out and your finger nails are going to crack and you might fracture your hips when you fall...

just so you know, you can never have a body builder physique if you have done this...and you can not reverse the process...fact!


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tried helping this guy in another thread, he is either a Troll or he really needs to see a ****ing shrink.

Instead of paying for an op, pay someone to lock you in a cellar for three months as a sex slave where they force you to drink water laced with DNP and live on 1000cals a day...

It will soon drop off I tell ya.

There are some ****ed up ppl in the world, you might get it for free...


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/mum-ate-herself-to-death-after-884244

Op in 6 months time


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

If you can't lose weight natty at 35 percent body fat then you must be SO mentally weak... Get some self control and pride.


----------



## Mweisel (May 25, 2014)

Whine to your primary care physician that you have add. Hop on adderall, move on with your life and get in the gym.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Is this the guy who's made like 3/4 threads on this now?


Yip same one


----------

